# THIS is what an enthusiastic filmer wants.... Blackmagic URSA Mini Pro 12K



## xps (Jul 20, 2020)

Blackmagic URSA Mini Pro 12K

12K17:9 Full – bis zu 60fps8KDCI Full – bis zu 110fps4KDCI Full – bis zu 110fps8K2,4:1 und 4K2,4:1 – bis zu 140fps6K Super16 – bis zu 120fps4K Super16 – bis zu 220fps

What an beast of camera.... And this for "cheap" 10735 Euros. If another camera brand would have done this, it would be over 20000. For sure



https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/api/print/to-pdf/de/products/blackmagicursaminipro/techspecs/W-URSA-36?filename=blackmagic-ursa-mini-pro-12k-techspecs.pdf







__





Blackmagic URSA Mini Pro | Blackmagic Design


Blackmagic Designs URSA Mini Pro ist eine Digitalfilmkamera mit den Features und Bedienelementen einer professionellen Broadcastkamera.



www.blackmagicdesign.com


----------



## xps (Feb 22, 2021)

Blackmagic
URSA Mini Pro 12K​




__





Blackmagic URSA Mini Pro | Blackmagic Design


Blackmagic Designs URSA Mini Pro ist eine Digitalfilmkamera mit den Features und Bedienelementen einer professionellen Broadcastkamera.



www.blackmagicdesign.com





What a beast of specs....


----------

